

Obama’s Re-Election Path May Be Written in Will St. Clair’s Code - dpapathanasiou
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-12-14/obama-s-re-election-path-may-be-written-in-will-st-clair-s-code.html

======
harper
come work with us!

